# Fixed:Getting CODE 77, with CPU led solid red, No post beep sound, computer won't boot , please help



## chetan.g (Jun 27, 2017)

Hello all,

I am experiencing a strange issue . Some days back I found out that my computer was getting hot and therefore I decided to reapply the thermal paste and replace the stock cooler with cooler master hyper 121 led. 

*I did replace the stock thermal paste ( removed it by 95% Iso propylene alcohol) then applied artic silver 5 compound (pea size method), and finally attached the aftermarket 121 cooler master hyper cooler. Finally checking all things at their place and seated neatly I boot up the computer , however I am not getting the post beep sound (1 beep) - the CPU fan is running , the GPU fan is running but there is no display on the screen. There is a display on my motherboard which shows error codes and it was displaying code 77 error. 

*So, I switched off everything and began to inspect by removing every component one by one , but all in vain , the problem persists. Then after a while , when I was not getting any solution , I reseated every component back again and boot up the computer still no response got code 77. Then I again switched off and tried to again boot up -I did this 2 to 3 times - and suddenly out of the blue the computer booted without any error (heard the pleasant 1 post beep sound). Then my computer ran very smooth like no problem occurred at all. 

*Next morning, again the same problem - no boot , no sound , CPU fan running and getting annoying code 77 error . This time I did not opened up the hood however I did switch off then waited for 20 sec. and again boot the computer -got same error - again switched off and boot - got same error, so, I repeated this switch off and boot method for exact 7 times and about ,say, 25 minutes my computer boot without any error, and ran perfectly. I am not getting what actually the issue is. Please please help me to figure out the problem .

My configuration: Intel i7 - 4970k , ASUS Maximus VII hero motherboard , 1 stick of 8 gb RAM , NVIDIA GTX 970 GPU and Seasonic 650 wats power supply


----------



## topgear (Jun 28, 2017)

Your monitor is connected with Display Port of the gpu ? If so then try connecting it to DVI port.


----------



## chetan.g (Jul 5, 2017)

Thanks for replying, My monitor is connected via HDMI port, I changed the display port still the code is there. What is did was, I did multiple restart couple of times say 7 to 11 times and then again the computer booted without any problems. Currently, it's running without any error. Now, when I do the cold boot again - the same issue reoccur. Need to do multiple times on and off. I am really not able to understand whats problem is ? and where the problem lies?? I also had my system checked with the technician, but not able to figure out what the problem is.  The computer on the first instance does not boot and after doing multiple on and off, it boots . can anyone try to figure out what's the problem is all about ? is it my motherboard has faults ? or it is something else??


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Jul 5, 2017)

chetan.g said:


> Thanks for replying, My monitor is connected via HDMI port, I changed the display port still the code is there. What is did was, I did multiple restart couple of times say 7 to 11 times and then again the computer booted without any problems. Currently, it's running without any error. Now, when I do the cold boot again - the same issue reoccur. Need to do multiple times on and off. I am really not able to understand whats problem is ? and where the problem lies?? I also had my system checked with the technician, but not able to figure out what the problem is.  The computer on the first instance does not boot and after doing multiple on and off, it boots . can anyone try to figure out what's the problem is all about ? is it my motherboard has faults ? or it is something else??




I advise you to remove the graphics card (plug the monitor to the onboard graphics), remove any SSD/HDD SATA cables and leave only 1 ram. Then start the system and see if there is still that error code. Also, check if there is any short-circuit on the motherboard. For example, if any case standoff is not placed in the correct hole.


----------



## chetan.g (Jul 5, 2017)

johnjoyjoe1979 said:


> I advise you to remove the graphics card (plug the monitor to the onboard graphics), remove any SSD/HDD SATA cables and leave only 1 ram. Then start the system and see if there is still that error code. Also, check if there is any short-circuit on the motherboard. For example, if any case standoff is not placed in the correct hole.



hello John, thanks for replying, I did all the above procedures, removed the graphics card, plug the cable to my motherboard graphics port - still code 76. Then removed all the devices with one stick of RAM - still code 76, Then unplugged the cables of SSD and SATA - still code 76, Then removed my 1 stick of RAM too ie no RAM module - still code 76. Tried to reset the CMOS - still, code 76. Then checked all the standoff and they all are in the correct hole - I even checked if they were not too loose or too tight - still code 76. Then finally not getting any solution, I  reseated every component back in place, and - did 2 ties on and off - out of nowhere how, it restarted and its running good. Checked the CPU temperature and it was very stable 39 degrees.  I did my work and after 8 to 9 hours I switched off the computer.

Next morning, when I again did the cold bootup - I got the same symptoms - no display, CPU fan running. So I opened the hood and I again received code 76.  I again did the on and off for say 8 times and say about 40 mins later the computer booted up.

I do not know how to check the short-circuit of the motherboard and what causes it ? 

It's really weird, what actually is happening ?? I have no clue what to do. I started to feel that, I should not shut down my computer at all and keep running it at all times - to avoid this error  !!!! please help.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 5, 2017)

chetan.g said:


> hello John, thanks for replying, I did all the above procedures, removed the graphics card, plug the cable to my motherboard graphics port - still code 76. Then removed all the devices with one stick of RAM - still code 76, Then unplugged the cables of SSD and SATA - still code 76, Then removed my 1 stick of RAM too ie no RAM module - still code 76. Tried to reset the CMOS - still, code 76. Then checked all the standoff and they all are in the correct hole - I even checked if they were not too loose or too tight - still code 76. Then finally not getting any solution, I  reseated every component back in place, and - did 2 ties on and off - out of nowhere how, it restarted and its running good. Checked the CPU temperature and it was very stable 39 degrees.  I did my work and after 8 to 9 hours I switched off the computer.
> 
> Next morning, when I again did the cold bootup - I got the same symptoms - no display, CPU fan running. So I opened the hood and I again received code 76.  I again did the on and off for say 8 times and say about 40 mins later the computer booted up.
> 
> ...


What Bios version are you running? Did you update the Bios to a more recent one by using Bios Flashback function. Do that and tell me what happened.
Shorting means just check if any cable or standoffs are coming in contact with the Mobo or Cabinet?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 5, 2017)

Update the Bios to the latest one from here:MAXIMUS VII HERO | Motherboards | ASUS Global
Follow these steps for updating the Bios:
In BIOS environment, the motherboard doesn’t support the USB whose format is NTFS. Please convert the USB format to FAT32.
It is recommended to download the BIOS from ASUS support site directly.

step 1.  Enter the Advanced Mode

step 2.  Go to the "Tool menu"

step 3.  Select "ASUS EZ Flash Utility"

step 4.  Select BIOS file to perform the BIOS update process

step 5.  Reboot the system, and enter the BIOS again

step 6.  Press [F5] to Load Optimized Defaults

step 7.  Press [F10], save configuration and reset

Just check this tutorial once:Official Support|ASUS Global

Latest Bios Version is 3201. Download this.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 5, 2017)

Buddy,
Are you getting any Code 13 initially before getting Code 76? Please confirm?

For the code 13, it related to the CPU, because i7 4790K is Haswell refresh you need to update the BIOS.
Code 76 is about the PCH (Platform Controller Hub or in other words the chipset). That means that the error is caused or involves the chipset of the motherboard.
But try to update the BIOS first.


----------



## chetan.g (Jul 6, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> What Bios version are you running? Did you update the Bios to a more recent one by using Bios Flashback function. Do that and tell me what happened.
> Shorting means just check if any cable or standoffs are coming in contact with the Mobo or Cabinet?





			
				bssunilreddy said:
			
		

> Buddy,
> Are you getting any Code 13 initially before getting Code 76? Please confirm?
> 
> For the code 13, it related to the CPU, because i7 4790K is Haswell refresh you need to update the BIOS.
> ...



Hi bssunil, thanks for replying, I have never ever updated my BIOS, I am running my system in default factory Bios - on which my system was running perfectly. My current version of Bios is 2.16.12. 
I have checked no cable or standoffs are coming in contact with the motherboard.

I just referred to my motherboard manual and it says 73-77 PCH DXE initialization (PCH module specific) - no clue whats about it.

Also, I saw (just observed) that my CPU led on the motherboard is solid red when code 77 is reflecting- (kindly find the screenshot attached.) I have attached both the screen shots when code 77 is reflecting and when my system is running perfectly (no code 77 and no CPU solid led present)

*i67.tinypic.com/xe0mq1.jpg 

*i68.tinypic.com/2ceqk9t.jpg 

I am not getting Q-code 13. 
If the error is caused or involves the chipset of the motherboard (code 76), then how can my computer starts after some time and runs perfectly, I am unable to understand it? And if the problem only lies with chipset then is there any chance of rectifying it??  Is this code 77 is concerned with old non updated BIOS?

Computer sometimes starts, sometimes not - throws code 77.

Sure,  I will first update my BIOS and will revert back and keep you updated on this. Thanks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 6, 2017)

Maximus Hero vii Qcode 77/76 - [Solved] - Motherboards


> Did one more check pulling everything and just making sure all screw where in. Found that the bottom left screw was slightly loose. Screwed it in more and booted up just fine.



Maximus Vii Hero - Q-code 13 then 76 - [Solved] - Motherboards


> it didn't work but I figured out there's bent pins on my motherboard, I think it is the issue.



Code 76, pch dxe initialization?


> Please take out your cpu. Inspect the socket very carefully and check for bent pins.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 6, 2017)

Q-Code 77: Strange interaction with Corsair 250D Case


> I'm using a Maximus Impact VII.
> Not very long ago I started getting Q-Code 77 (PCH DXE Initialization (PCH module specific)). After some experimentation I have found what I am 95% sure is the cause of this problem, and would like some help pinpointing how to fix it.
> If the top panel of my Corsair 250D is fully screwed in via its thumbscrews, this error occurs and the computer will not boot at all. However when I remove the thumbscrews and open the top panel just a bit, it boots normally!



Take out your mobo from the cabinet,place it on a hard surface covered by a newspaper,only connect psu & ram & display & then see.


----------



## chetan.g (Jul 6, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Maximus Hero vii Qcode 77/76 - [Solved] - Motherboards
> 
> 
> Maximus Vii Hero - Q-code 13 then 76 - [Solved] - Motherboards
> ...





			
				whitestar said:
			
		

> Take out your mobo from the cabinet,place it on a hard surface covered by a newspaper,only connect psu & ram & display & then see.



Hi whitestar, thanks for replying, I gone through with all these , but none seems to be working. Rechecked the CPU for bent pins - they all are straight as new, then observed the socket - no problem in it. Checked all the standoffs and screws - all are perfect . 

As per bssunil guidance, I have updated my BIOS - but problem still there.  My cabinet do not have a top panel , it only opens through side panel and from front panel - still I opened all panel but the problem is constant.

Then I removed motherboard from the cabinet,place it on a hard surface covered by a newspaper, connected PSU, RAM & display- Still code 77 with CPU led light red. 

Finally, I packed every piece back again in cabinet and switched on - the computer booted . Then I switched off and again restarted - this time again code 77 with cpu red light . This all I have done till morning. Still getting this code 77 or 76 with cpu red light on .  What should I do to rectify this non-sense problem?? Please help.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 6, 2017)

Ok!just try using a different cooler/intel stock cooler,or take only your mobo,processor & ram to a big pc shop & ask them to check it with their cpu cooler/psu/ram.


----------



## chetan.g (Jul 6, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> Ok!just try using a different cooler/intel stock cooler,or take only your mobo,processor & ram to a big pc shop & ask them to check it with their cpu cooler/psu/ram.



Oky, as per your guidance, I have replaced 121 cooler master cooler with stock intel cooler (did it when I was testing my motherboard out of cabinet with only 1 RAM module attached) - but still I got this error - which seems that there is no problem with the cooler thing . So, when putting all components back in cabinet, I again re-attached the 121 CM cooler.
As I had described in my above post, on putting back all the components back - my computer booted one time - then I restarted it to check - and I again received this code with cpu led on.

Out of very frustration - I have given my components to a PC shop - described my problem - and given them to check. Lets wait and watch on their report on this . I will keep you updated on this .


----------



## chetan.g (Jul 9, 2017)

So finally I was able to figure out what actually the problem was and who was the culprit behind all this.  So, when my local PC shop gave me my system back after keeping 1 day saying that they even could not able to figure out what the problem was and they suspected that my motherboard has died !! Moreover, they told me that my CPU also was gone too . They told that due to new heatsink the CPU is dead and because of this code 77. OR my motherboard is dead, better to buy the new one. I was like. 

Anyways, I brought my PC back from the shop and started all again tweaking the error. Again doing the things what I did before and suddenly I found that there was one screw that was lying proximity to CPU socket in which the hinge of the CPU socket gets fix, which I had not gave attention much - Highlighted in screen shot attached. 

*i68.tinypic.com/mm99o7.jpg 


I was not sure that it could be the cause of error, I just again tighten up that screw with bare-hands (with my digits) and started the system (finger crossed ) and voila the system ran like butter 

So, if someone is having the same issues like I was having, do try to fix up (tighten up) the screw proximity to CPU socket. Problem fixed. 

I would like to thank you, folks, for your help and valuable suggestions. 

I request the admin to close this thread, the problem is solved.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 9, 2017)

Ah the good old way of tighten all screws and blowing air over slots and then replugging cables... still works.
Congos.


----------



## chetan.g (Jul 9, 2017)

Vyom said:


> Ah the good old way of tighten all screws and blowing air over slots and then replugging cables... still works.
> Congos.



No wonder .. yes .. lol. thanks


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 9, 2017)

From one of the solutions of my earlier post above


> Did one more check pulling everything and just making sure all screw where in. Found that the bottom left screw was slightly loose. Screwed it in more and booted up just fine.


The above was posted in Nov 2015.I guess no matter the time,sometimes it is the simple & not even technical thing that causes such major issues.


----------



## chetan.g (Jul 10, 2017)

whitestar_999 said:


> From one of the solutions of my earlier post above
> 
> The above was posted in Nov 2015.I guess no matter the time,sometimes it is the simple & not even technical thing that causes such major issues.



Very true .


----------

